# FreeNAS, Was haltet ihr von  FreeNAS Servern?



## Rzeda (24. Juli 2011)

Moin!
Ich habe mir heute einen alten PC zum Server umgebaut. Habe das Freenas 8.0 instaliert, läuft suer, nur gibt es das auch auf Deutsch?
Beim download stand zwar Deutsch dran nur war es nicht deutsch.
Was haltet ihr von Freenas und habt ihr auch alte PCs aufgerüstet um sie als NAS Server laufen zu lassen?
Was für PCs habt ihr so?
Und welche SATA Controller sind dafür geeignet?
Welche Tips habt ihr so?

Mit Grüßen von
Rzeda


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2011)

Die Sprache müsstest du wie folgt ändern können:
http://pcwizcomputer.com/index.php?Itemid=47&id=72&option=com_content&task=view

Ich persönlich nutze kein FreeNAS. Das ist ein solides Betriebssystem, allerdings ist *BSD nicht mein Fall. Ich nutze Gentoo Linux, meine Daten gebe ich im Netzwerk via NFS frei. Angefangen hats mit einem Pentium II, dann kam ein Atom, mittlerweile - die Zahl der Daemons nahm stark zu, zudem läuft der Fileserver mit einem RAID6 - bin ich bei einem Athlon II X2 240e angelangt. Als Dateisystem kam früher ext3 zum Einsatz, jetzt nutze ich ext4, das mittlerweile als ausreichend stabil für den Produktivbetrieb gilt. 

Zum SATA-Controller kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich von je her auf Software-RAID setze. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## derP4computer (24. Juli 2011)

Ich bin da ja kein Profi, daher einfache Dinge.

AMD Athlon X2 4200+
2 GB RAM
alte HDD´s
einfache Grafikkarte
usw.

Windows XP Prof. SP3
LAN und WLAN Netzwek für Heimanwendung
XAMPP mit Apache, usw.
dann noch DynDns

Für mich ist mein Homeserver zum Daten sichern und hosten von Homepage´s völlig ausreichend.


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2011)

FreeNAS hatte ich mir mal angeschaut. Allerdings soll die Netzwerkperformance nicht die beste sein.


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> FreeNAS hatte ich mir mal angeschaut. Allerdings soll die Netzwerkperformance nicht die beste sein.


 
Habe ein FreeNAS 0.7.1, allerdings bin ich mit der Netzwerkperformance nicht ganz glücklich und überlege, zu wechseln (nur auf was?)


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Habe ein FreeNAS 0.7.1, allerdings bin ich mit der Netzwerkperformance nicht ganz glücklich und überlege, zu wechseln (nur auf was?)


 
OpenFiler wäre eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings habe ich damit keine Erfahrungen. Worauf liegt denn der Fokus?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> OpenFiler wäre eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings habe ich damit keine Erfahrungen. Worauf liegt denn der Fokus?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Datengrab und schnelles bereitstellen von Daten für den Rechner, der nur eine SSD hat. Angebunden via Gigabit-LAN und Intel-NICs.


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer beliebigen Linux-Distribution, die die Daten mittels eines Samba-Servers bereitstellt? Was das Webinterface angeht, könntest du dir webmin oder horde ansehen (sofern dir SSH oder RDP zu umständlich wäre) - ich weiß aber nicht, inwieweit das mit dem Interface von FreeNAS mithalten kann. Mit mdadm stünde auch ein exzellentes Werkzeug zur Verwaltung von Software-RAIDs zur Verfügung.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, Interface ist nicht das Problem, da reicht mir SSH.

Wollte mir auch rein aus Interesse mal den Windows Home Server anschauen - mein NAS ist ohne weiteres 64-Bit-fähig (1,2GHz Celeron). Aber erst einmal gilt es, neue HDDs (4x 2 TB oder so etwas) anzuschaffen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich nutze Ubuntu Server 10.04LTS und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Mein Server ist ein 3,3GHz Celeron D mit 512MB Ram und 2x1TB Raid 1, Probleme bei 
der Performance hatte ich noch nie, mehr als 2 PCs greifen da aber eh nicht gleichzeitig drauf zu.
Was mich an Ubuntu beeindruckt hat, ist die hohe Geschwindigkeit trotz ziemlich langsamer Hardware, vorallem
mit nur 512MB Ram


----------



## Jimini (28. Juli 2011)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Was mich an Ubuntu beeindruckt hat, ist die hohe Geschwindigkeit trotz ziemlich langsamer Hardware, vorallem
> mit nur 512MB Ram


 
Dabei ist deine Hardware nicht wirklich langsam. Mein erster Gentoo-Router lief zu KDE3-Zeiten noch auf einem Pentium II 400 mit 128 MB RAM und die CPU war dennoch fast nur am idlen. Den Großteil an Ressourcen schluckt in aller Regel ohnehin die grafische Oberfläche, wenn man die ausknipst, weil der Rechner eh headless in der Ecke steht, bleibt als Ressourcen-"Fresser" höchstens das Software-RAID. Aber das kann bei kleineren, simpleren Arrays auch ein Atom locker verwalten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jared566 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte FreeNAS selber mal im Einsatz und war absolut nicht zufrieden. Zuerst war die Einrichtung des Software Raids sehr schwierig - zum anderen war ich von der performence nicht überzeugt.

Jetzt habe ich einfach ein Debian netinst auf meinem Server und über mdadm ein software raid angelegt. Die Freigaben laufen über Samba. Einfach nur Top 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

@ Jared566: mdadm ist traumhaft. Die Flexibilität ist echt der Hammer - es läuft "like a charm", wie man so schön sagt. Falls du auf den Clients auch Linux nutzt, schau' dir mal NFS an. Damit binde ich seit Jahren verschiedene Freigaben bei mir ein, Samba war mir da immer zu zickig. So habe ich alle Daten, die ich vom Fileserver auf meinen Workstations haben will, quasi lokal verfügbar, als würden sie auf meiner Platte liegen.

An alle, die noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Distribution sind: in der aktuellen c't werden ein paar Serverdistributionen vorgestellt. Ich habe den Artikel bisher nur überflogen, die Sachen lasen sich aber ganz gut. Der Ausgabe liegt eine DVD mit den entsprechenden Betriebssystemen bei.

MfG Jimini


----------

